# Si va bene altre persone



## Redswallow

Bonjour à tous, 

je viens de recevoir ce message de la part d'une propriétaire d'une maison d'hote en Italie après lui avoir indiqué que nous allions arriver tard le soir et elle me répond par texto sans ponctuation (c'est un peu difficile):

"Si va bene altre persone arrivano alle sei se salite prima chiamatemi così ti sistemate la casa e vicina al ristorante grazie"

je crois comprendre que cela ne pose pas de probleme, que d'autres personnes vont arriver vers 6 heures et qu'il faut l'appeler quand on arrive (???) elle indique également que la maison est à côté du restaurant 

merci de votre aide


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


Redswallow said:


> Si, va bene. Altre persone arrivano alle sei. Se salite arrivate prima chiamatemi così vi sistemate. La casa e vicina al ristorante, grazie.


----------



## epoqueepique

Redswallow said:


> così *v*i sistemate



Comme ça, vous rangez ??


----------



## matoupaschat

Sistemarsi = s'installer. Così vi sistemate = comme ça vous vous installez, vous pouvez vous installer.


----------



## epoqueepique

Ah sì, certo! je trouvais ça un peu poussé...!!


----------



## Necsus

Mancherebbero anche un paio di accenti: "S*ì*, va bene" e "la casa *è* vicina".


----------



## alfaalfa

Necsus said:


> Mancherebbero anche un paio di accenti


Ha stato il T9


----------

